# Affection to Detail: Supra full wetsand



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

*UPDATED AT BOTTOM*

What originally started off as a quick wet sand and one stage polish took a turn for the worse and was suddenly becoming one of those jobs you wish you never started. I'll apologise now for the amount of pictures. I think it surpassed 50hrs but I lost track after a few days as the job was done over two weeks working around other work I had booked in. Likewise the photos. As I worked I just took pictures along the way. What with resizing, watermarking, uploading and composing, this write up has taken a bit of time so I hope everyone can draw something from it. If anything, never to bother undertaking a full wet sand 

One thing which I'll always remember about this job was not how hard it was or how much work I put into it, rather that the nite I left after the initial inspection my partner of nearly 3 yrs split up with me. It was hard working pushing through the job with that on my mind all the time but these things are sent to test us. I'd just rather they weren't all at the same time!!

The workshop.










The car in question, a Toyota Supra, had been resprayed by the owner but due to a change from the usual lacquer of choice, caused problems, the main one being major orange peel. This is pretty apparent in the picture below.










The test panel, done one week earlier, consisted of a quick once over with some 2000 grit and then a black 3M pad with a Fast Cut Plus and Ultrafina mix was used to remove the wetsand marks. For a small section this took all of 5 mins. Pretty fast if I had to be honest and so it didn't seem that it would take much longer than a usual detail.










Further images showing extent of orange peel and visability throughout sanding process.




























The job was booked in for the following week and I arrived with plenty of wet and dry that was pre-soaked. Work started on the front arch and continued down the drivers door. All seemed to be going to plan apart from the sandpaper being consumed at a rate of two or three A4 sheets per a panel. After repolishing a few sections it was found that RDS's were being left, either through poor paper quality or matter getting stuck between the surface and paper face. It didn't help with the lacquer still being soft. Defects were easily instilled but weren't so easy to remove.

Door fully sanded by hand.



















At this point it was decided to move onto some Mirka Abralon 2000 grit pads. These caused some issues on the front arch which was left alone for the time being to have more lacquer applied. Paint depths varied across the whole vehicle from 140 in the door shuts up to 900 on some sections. This also varied across the panels and seeing that the orange peel was uniform on each section, the clearcoat would have to be taken down evenly meaning that some areas would become pretty thin. If this wasn't done, noticeable areas of orange peel would have been left.

A 77mm Mirka Sander was then purchased along with 2000 and 4000 grit pads along with the interface pad which turned up two days later. This would help over the curved sections of the body. The main issue with the small throw was the lack of cut that the pads gave. This made it hard going and was going to push the time through the roof. Work stopped until the weekend as other work was booked in for Thursday and Friday.

Due to the slow going, I decided to try a different approach. The client had a 150mm DA which was tested and using the pads brought previously, was having a much faster cutting effect into the orange peel. Due to the soft edge of the pads, pigs tails weren't so much of an issue as they didn't bind like sanding discs and a solid backing pad would. An interface pad was also purchased for this machine to enable it to work on the curved panels easier, picking up the really tight sections with the Mirka. It was decided to increase the work time rather than using a more abrasive pad. Test panels showed that the heavier grits weren't being removed as easy and I didn't wish to instil defects that couldn't be removed.










Front arch with 2000 grit.










Paint crazing was removed later through localised sanding process.










Video showing sanding process on bonnet.






Full shot of car nearly sanded.










Lower sections of bonnet were carried out with Mirka as the 150mm wasn't getting to all the paint surface.










Slowly getting round the whole car.










Roof shot showing some signs of orange peel still.










Rear bumper and arch areas, shots showing work process.














































This process continued round the car, using the 2000 grit on the 150mm machine to do the larger sections, picking up everything else like side skirts and bumpers with the Mirka. The roof caused a lot of problems and after 6 separate passes with 2000 grit didn't come up like the rest of the car so it was decided to leave this for the time being. Continual sanding can get very boring so inbetween I picked up on the leather seats. The client only wanted them cleaning initially, but there were some bad scuffs on the black sections and I knew I had a black leather scuff kit so got to work. The following images show the initial cleaning of the white sections, which whilst badly cracked still came up a lot better than before, along with the scuff touch ups.

50/50 shot on leather base.




























Upper section before and after.



















Bolster before and after.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Headrest before and after.



















Passenger side bolster before and after.



















After this I continued on round the front end, near the badge and scoop areas. A few more test sections were carried out to ascertain if 4000 grit would be needed. It was deemed easier if the finer grit was used as it gave a more refined finish before the polishing would begin and I also believed it would save time in the long run. Once done the finish achieved was much nice and had a more uniform satin finish to it.

Finish on bonnet after initial sanding.










Due to the harsh compounds being used the pads were being consumed faster so more boxes of 3M compound and polishing pads were sourced. Not easy at such short notice as the local 3M supplier had been broken into the night before which turned the short trip into a 3hr hunt for supplies. Continuing on from the test panels and 4000 grit sanding, panels were being polished up using two passes on a 3M compound pad with FCP and UF, finished off with a 3M black polishing pad with EFC and UF. On the panels with the harder lacquer the finish was fine although even using a polishing pad and UF fine marring was left here and there which is being delt with once the paint has cured fully.










Side shot of sanded panels.




























Test section on bonnet.




























Bonnet showing difference between polished and sanded sections.










This picture still shows some of the original sanding marks that were removed after.



















Arch polished up.










Working round rear bumper.










Defect checking, paint seems pretty clear.










Side panel finished.










To complete the front bumper the buffer was stripped of its handle to allow access into some of the tighter areas.



















Finished shots of car.




































































































Whilst I would have liked to try the 150mm Mirka machine, I couldn't not find stock anywhere in time for the job and could not justify the outlay for a machine I hadn't used. In total £280 was outlaid to complete the job, I didn't fancy breaching £400 buying another machine, based on the fact it may not be used more than once every few years.

Hope you enjoyed the long read. The following track is one that I feel sums up the job, bringing back memories of the sun bouncing off the body panels whilst I worked in temps upto 31 degrees and unknown humidity!!! I think its the fact it pictures a lot of the beach in the video and it was where I'd rather had been most of the time. It makes me feel happy and sad at the same time and I think it will be one of those tracks that will always stir my mind, possibly not always for the better!






Thanks

Nad

P.S. Just to add, I couldn't get any pics of the sanding marks, but suffice to say, getting the gloss back is easier than removing the sanding marks and I'm sure anyone that has done this before would agree. Glossy paintwork doesn't garuntee a defect free finish. Anyone could just pass this off as finished to the untrained eye so check and check again to ensure those marks have gone. Also, there is still room for improvement but time was passing rapidly and the finish achieved was well past what the client was expecting anyway. I would guess around 90% of the orange peel was removed.

P.P.S. Also a big thanks to the Client, very understanding when things were going wrong and very accomodating. Looking forwards to doing some more work again with them.

P.P.P.S. Just remembered something else. The defects that were originally left on the drivers side the client was happy to leave, although I wasn't. I felt it detracted from the vehicle. Solved it by cranking the rotary right up with FCP and the compound pad. You could really smell and feel the heat off the panel but it sorted it. It wasn't something I fancied carrying out over the whole car though! Also due to the heat, I did use Menz 3.02 on parts of the finishing process and it seemed to work nicely at these temps.

Update:

After checking out client's post on the Supra forum, one side looked a bit hazy. We knew there would be some issues anyway due to the paint softness what with polishes not breaking down properly. I just felt this needed an attempt at addressing now seeing as its going on a stand at Japfest on Saturday.

There were a few issues with their wax application as well which I've discussed with the client. Don't think they had buffed it off on the roof but hopefully some PC action should sort it. Think the paint is still pretty soft as 2/3 of the bonnet had really fine straight marring on it as well, I assume from the washing or waxing process. All run over with a finishing polish again but unfortunately the sun went in so hopefully its all fine.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW!¬!! breathtaking recpect is due well done!!!!!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Good God that was some OP :doublesho

What a spell binding read and picture trail. Spectacular results and a truely awsome bit of dedication, under lets say difficult times for you.

Thanks for taking the time to post :thumb:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

one word-WOW!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Top Job Nad


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

This should be on the front page! Really is a top job and great to see a finish like that can be brought back to perfect.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple stunning work nad, the dedication you`ve shown desipte the issues in your personal life proves it takes someone highly committed to be a high level detailer.:thumb:


----------



## -Alex- (Sep 21, 2007)

incredible. any High res w/o the watermark by chance? or maybe any with the water mark in the corner?? amazing work!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

i am speechless that is one awesome job done and car


----------



## Toscane (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a hell of a job brother! All I can say is, wow!

By the way do you have any close-ups of that Toyota badge with horns or do you know where to get one?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly awesome job there Nad 

I quite liked the matt look  you should have told the customer 'it's the new style to have at the moment' could have saved you days of work.....


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

awesome work!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

What a job, but is a real credit to you, love purple cars.


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

Some serious talent you have there


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

-Alex- said:


> incredible. any High res w/o the watermark by chance? or maybe any with the water mark in the corner?? amazing work!


As you can understand, they're watermarked for a reason due to the amount of image theft going on. If you let me know which pics you're interested in I'll try and sort something out. The biggest I have is 2592x1944.



Toscane said:


> That's a hell of a job brother! All I can say is, wow!
> 
> By the way do you have any close-ups of that Toyota badge with horns or do you know where to get one?


Will try and find some. Will also ask the client, who I think posts on here, where they got it from.



ads2k said:


> Truly awesome job there Nad
> 
> I quite liked the matt look  you should have told the customer 'it's the new style to have at the moment' could have saved you days of work.....


Thanks for all the comments so far!
Its funny u mention that as we both said it at the time!!


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic work and writeup mate! It just shows how much OP can detract from a properly finished surface!!!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Fantastic work :thumb:

The abralon pads really are a neat way of getting consistancy with wetsanding.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Fantastic work :thumb:
> 
> The abralon pads really are a neat way of getting consistancy with wetsanding.


Well I think most people can thank you for inspiration for undertaking the task before most of people and posting it up here first :thumb:

Yeah I love them, shame they are so expensive!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No doubt about it - that is a cracking turnaround, and one of the best I've seen on some terrible OP.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there And, sorry to hear about your split with your partner !
I have a similar job with an Audi A8 Quattro two days work !

But nowhere near as bad as that Soarer ! I feel for you i know how difficult wet sanding can be .:wall::buffer:

Your craft and workmanship are second to none ! Regards Mario


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, that is one hell of an undertaking... top job mate!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressed, what was the spray job like as in dust or bits in the paint etc etc? Sorry to hear about your brake up, must have been a nightmare. 

Excellent results though!!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats fvcking amazing top job done there. Just goes to show that car detailing is a lot more than a good wash polish and wax


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Toscane said:


> By the way do you have any close-ups of that Toyota badge with horns or do you know where to get one?


http://www.likwidart.com


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Phil H said:


> very impressed, what was the spray job like as in dust or bits in the paint etc etc? Sorry to hear about your brake up, must have been a nightmare.
> 
> Excellent results though!!


There were a few bits here and there but the client was well aware of them. I've sprayed before in similar conditions and apart from the OP the job looked good, nice depth. This was shown again in the drivers side wing as it had more lacquer put on it and it came out pretty nice with minimal op.

They like to change the colour often, think it was sprayed white before. The foreign matter in the paint was left incase if was in the previous job. Didn't want to slice it out and expose paint of a different colour.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

megaboost said:


> http://www.likwidart.com


Yeah I think its the standard badge with just two 'horns' attached to it.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Yeah I think its the standard badge with just two 'horns' attached to it.


Yep, the badge can be fitted with or without the horns, I have one at home somewhere - there were a couple of group buys on the Supra forums a year or two ago.

Cracking results made all the more amusing by the thread owner put up on the MKIVSupra.net saying he'd given it a bit of a polish and a coat of Dodo


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Gobsmacking job there fella, dedication by the truckload. . . . 

thats awesome work on a great car, one for the portfolio:thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning finish in the end, well done


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

When many would have turned on their heels and fled, you rolled up your sleeves and turned it around. Hat's off to you, that's some detail, and one hell of a recovery. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Respect. No other word for it mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top job Nad !! :thumb:

Baz


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

an excellent transformation,

very well done


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, that was a HUGE task!! :doublesho

Well done mate! :thumb:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

stunning mate, absolutly bloody stunning:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

awesome work thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Nad, that looks the ******. (excuse the pun  ) Well done mate!

We need to hook up again soon dude..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Job!, Been taking the hanlde of my makita too recently! handy to have an allen key with you!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

that is just the nuts - front page material!

superb job Nad :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Agree, front page, words fail me. Just shows how skilled you are, and patient.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work, it's like a mirror now!! :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Pad said:


> Nad, that looks the ******. (excuse the pun  ) Well done mate!
> 
> We need to hook up again soon dude..


Yeah, I keep meaning too call you. Will try and sort something out this week.



Brazo said:


> Very nice Job!, Been taking the hanlde of my makita too recently! handy to have an allen key with you!


If it was more stable with the handle off I'd leave it, but always worried it will roll onto the pad.

Also, would like to thank everyone for thier replies but that may be a bit OTT, but thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work there Nad


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd certainly have no problems with my Ferrari thread being replaced with this one on the DW homepage (think 30,000 views is enough lol!). I can most certainly appreciate just how much graft and patience went into this detail and under difficult circumstances too (i've done details whilst having girlfriend troubles before and its the last thing you want to be doing )

Again, respect :thumb:


----------



## andybod (Mar 23, 2008)

good work must have been a total b*ll ache but whata result


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

jeeez, fantastic work mate, absolutely awesome :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'd certainly have no problems with my Ferrari thread being replaced with this one on the DW homepage (think 30,000 views is enough lol!). I can most certainly appreciate just how much graft and patience went into this detail and under difficult circumstances too (i've done details whilst having girlfriend troubles before and its the last thing you want to be doing )
> 
> Again, respect :thumb:


I'd love to have it on the front page, unfortunately thats out of my hands 

I did wonder how it got to 30,000 views lol.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I bow !:thumb:


----------



## Toscane (Apr 28, 2008)

megaboost said:


> http://www.likwidart.com





Affection to Detail said:


> Yeah I think its the standard badge with just two 'horns' attached to it.


Thank you guys! :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

andybod said:


> good work must have been a total b*ll ache but whata result


I think if I knew before hand what a pain it was gonna be it wouldn't have been an issue. It was mainly due to the fact that the test panel came up so easy and then it became like 10 times worse after that!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow i wish i seen this thread prior to trying to solve similar problems on my car as my Skyline is a similar if not the same colour and i too wet sanded the bonnet and introduced other scratches in the process .

Luckily Tim from Envy came to my rescue but i think my car could also do with the same kind of effort you did with the Supra

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67635

Well done stunning job


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG, I think I've died and gone to heaven. Total respect fella. Awesome job and I'm absolutely loving that Cadbury's Dairy Milk colour.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

amazing work. bet that cost the owner a few quid!


----------



## supramatt (Aug 11, 2006)

HI Guy's Well Just like to say a big thanks to Dave for doing a first class job on my car Cant recommend him highly enough . 

I would usual do the flat and polishing myself but due to not having the time and the extent of the orange peel which was due to me trying new products which i wont be using again needless to say lol. I thought I would have a look on here for a local detail and Dave was the closest so gave him a call . And as you can see he took the job on and i think the results speak for them self. 

Cheers Matt


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Outstanding work there fella, and i mean OUTSTANDING!!!!!!

That is what i call dedication to the highest order! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Well done 

Steve


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Big job and a job well done Nad, sorry about the relationship issues and hope things pick up somehow on that front.

Tim


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

dsolds said:


> OMG, I think I've died and gone to heaven. Total respect fella. Awesome job and I'm absolutely loving that Cadbury's Dairy Milk colour.


It looks nice without the sun on it, but when a glint of light hit a small section it just lit up. A great colour choice!



supramatt said:


> HI Guy's Well Just like to say a big thanks to Dave for doing a first class job on my car Cant recommend him highly enough .
> 
> I would usual do the flat and polishing myself but due to not having the time and the extent of the orange peel which was due to me trying new products which i wont be using again needless to say lol. I thought I would have a look on here for a local detail and Dave was the closest so gave him a call . And as you can see he took the job on and i think the results speak for them self.
> 
> Cheers Matt


Thanks Matt. As I said tonight, find anything else that needs touching up, let me know and I'll come and get it sorted asap.



Envy Valeting said:


> Big job and a job well done Nad, sorry about the relationship issues and hope things pick up somehow on that front.
> 
> Tim


Yeah I do too!!

Thanks to everyone else again for the feedback.


----------



## tony81 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats one top job, Respect!


----------



## dhaliwal345 (Jun 12, 2008)

what did you use on the leathers, i have scuffs like that on my leathers and wanted to know what you did there so i can get mine like that
thanks alot


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:, I really wouldnt have the guts to wet sand a car!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done and nothing but respect to you as doing a full wet sanding job on a vehicle is a long yet very rewarding process...if done right and you have definetly dont it right :thumb:

I'll have to read the post again to verify it but exactly which sanding machine did you end up using through the the entire vehicle? Another question is what size of air compressor were you using to operate the sander? Again sorry if this has been asked or if you did mention it but I didn't see it, I'll have another look through the posts though.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

dhaliwal345 said:


> what did you use on the leathers, i have scuffs like that on my leathers and wanted to know what you did there so i can get mine like that
> thanks alot


Hi I used the scuff repair kit from Liquid Leather.



Nica said:


> Well done and nothing but respect to you as doing a full wet sanding job on a vehicle is a long yet very rewarding process...if done right and you have definetly dont it right :thumb:
> 
> I'll have to read the post again to verify it but exactly which sanding machine did you end up using through the the entire vehicle? Another question is what size of air compressor were you using to operate the sander? Again sorry if this has been asked or if you did mention it but I didn't see it, I'll have another look through the posts though.


I used the smaller Mirka, a 6" U-Pol and tested a bit with a B&D electric sander. I think the compressor was 150l, wasn't mine though so not 100% sure.


----------



## dhaliwal345 (Jun 12, 2008)

Affection to Detail said:


> Hi I used the scuff repair kit from Liquid Leather.
> 
> thanks for the reply, really good job done on the supra


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

dhaliwal345 said:


> Affection to Detail said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I used the scuff repair kit from Liquid Leather.
> ...


----------



## dhaliwal345 (Jun 12, 2008)

Affection to Detail said:


> dhaliwal345 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, if you need a link or contact details for the scuff repair kits just let me know.
> ...


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

dhaliwal345 said:


> Affection to Detail said:
> 
> 
> > yea if you could give me the contact details or the link please
> ...


----------



## dhaliwal345 (Jun 12, 2008)

Affection to Detail said:


> dhaliwal345 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm
> ...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Whatever your client paid for this, it wasn't enough. Beautiful car, brilliant work and fantastic result. Have I used all the superlatives.  We wont see a better correction this year.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

dhaliwal345 said:


> Affection to Detail said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, does this have to be sprayed on or can it be put on a different way?
> ...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

fantastic job mate. well done!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, talk about dedication to the job! Excellent results you have achieved there, the car looks stunning! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

very very impressive turnaround on an amazing machine.
i bet the owner was incredibly chuffed after seeing it.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Just had a pm from someone on here in regards to this post, had not set eyes on these photos for years from my heydays of detailing! Suffice to say, they are pretty much behind me now. Much more into driving cars down dirty roads than detailing them now and doing much less stressful work which pays twice as much!

I'm more of a vinyl person now and sod trying to polish around all that stuff!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work great read to


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Impressive


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic job, amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

very peely indeed mate! good job


----------

